
Anonymous Caller? New Service Says, Not Any More - arjunb
http://blog.wired.com/27bstroke6/2009/02/trapcall.html
======
tokenadult
"'The only way to block your number after this is released is to use
Spoofcard,' he says with a laugh."

One company, two synergistic products.

